

Turning crack dealers into chief executives - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7839957.stm

======
omnivore
This is a really interesting idea. Seems to me to be worth it, having worked
with that population (albeit with juvenile offenders for a few months) I can
say that all these people need is someone to give them a blueprint to change
their lives and the majority will do just that. But it's not easy and they
need structure and a way to transfer those skills. I think it's a brilliant
idea.

